

Sitting continously for long periods is very harmful to our health - tuxguy
http://www.npr.org/2012/05/09/152336802/stand-up-walk-around-even-just-for-20-minutes

======
PythonDeveloper
I can personally attest to this. 25 years of software development has blown my
L5 disc, causing unbelievable pain and sciatica-like symptoms.

